# Perdido River Wildlife Management Area



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Was sondering if anyone on here hunts the Perdido River Management Area. Just spent a few hours on Sunday looking around for possible stand locations. Big place!! Any info on where to look and what not to do would ba appreciated. Would like to know if there are hogs on the property. thanks in advance for any info. isaac


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I have heard the hogs are up north on the river..just what I heard I have never seen them while poking around south of Rubies. I have seen lots of deer near that area though!


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Try the south side of Hwy 90 road leads to a creek lots of hogs & deer but lts a long walk about a mile to the creek but worth it


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive got drawn for some tags the past few years because i thought, why not, its close to home. what i found is that the majority of it is extremely thick and the rest is either clear cut or about to be clear cut.lol they are logging the crap out of that place. the farther south you go the thick the woods get so i would stay to the north.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

oh and if you find a place that has good timber, use a climber. im serious when i say that its either clear cut or about to be clear cut. so if you put up a lock on or ladder it may be gone along with all the trees when you get back.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the Florida Perdido WMA:
http://myfwc.com/media/1394948/Perdido-River.pdf

There is also an Alabama Perdido River WMA:
http://www.outdooralabama.com/oaonline/perdido.cfm

http://www.outdooralabama.com/hunting/land/wildlife-areas/wmamaps/Perdido%20River%202011-2012.pdf


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry about the confusion. Im referring to the Alabama side. Didnt know there was one in florida also. This one is north of I-10 off of HWy 112 north to the river. its basically before the river turns almost due south. I think most/some of it used to be the old International Paper land. But keep the info coming.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

fishsticker said:


> Sorry about the confusion. Im referring to the Alabama side. Didnt know there was one in florida also. This one is north of I-10 off of HWy 112 north to the river. its basically before the river turns almost due south. I think most/some of it used to be the old International Paper land. But keep the info coming.


Thought that was the one you were talking about. Just started looking around over there myself. Haven't found anything really stand out yet. i did notice alot of activity around that cotton field north of the cut thru road that goes back over into florida, can't think of the name right off my head. looked like more tracks than i've seen anywhere else (they eat the cotton, well spit out the cotton and eat the seeds) it's surrounded by short pines though and pretty thick, there are a couple draws that lead in to it. i would check them out if i were you. i'm still lookin though.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep,
Some of the other posts were refering to the Florida PRWMA.
So I thought I would point out that there are two and they are operated seperately.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

J rod said:


> Thought that was the one you were talking about. Just started looking around over there myself. Haven't found anything really stand out yet. i did notice alot of activity around that cotton field north of the cut thru road that goes back over into florida, can't think of the name right off my head. looked like more tracks than i've seen anywhere else (they eat the cotton, well spit out the cotton and eat the seeds) it's surrounded by short pines though and pretty thick, there are a couple draws that lead in to it. i would check them out if i were you. i'm still lookin though.


Based on google maps I guess thats "duck place rd"?? only spent a little over 2 hours so far and need about 2 days to cover the place.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

if you want to hunt around that field then you need to get there early. opening weekend there was 7 trucks on the north field rd and 4 trucks on loggerhead hill. the closer to the river you get the less people you will see. i promise you there was no less than 9 ground blinds on the north field road last year in gun season. on every corner and every hill so they could shoot down the road. i rabbit hunt that area and hit them roads about a hour before daylight and thats when the deer tracks you are seeing are being made. they have been hunted hard around the field for 5 years now. they are in the swamp and headed for the river by daylight. i have killed deer there every year and rabbit hunt the weekends when there is no gun hunts. you have to drive past the idiots and get close to the cover. 90% of the hunters either hunt the food plots or hunt the road. find you a place where you can get some distance from the road. the end of ray road has some club land around it and river on the other side but you never see anybody hunting it.................tony


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

I plan on *only bow hunting* out there. Not a fan of lots of people running around with guns that I dont know. figured shouldnt be too crowded during bow season and during gun season on the times when there are no gun hunts. looked at the area around the river in a few spots and I thought it would be a little less thick than it was. hoping to find some hardwoods where you can see more than 25 feet. not looking for anyones honeyhole just some direction. would like to shoot a hog, I guess I need to spend more time out there and find some of these swamps.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

no hogs to speak of. take ray rd to the end, turn left. go across the ford. you'll come to some club land on the left and small clear cuts on the right. the clear cuts will have fingers from the river/swamp coming out into them. hardly anybody will walk to get to them, plus just thought of- about half way down ray road. the road curves and comes along side a fence on the left. just before the curve there is a big bottom the goes out in a pasture that has a good bit of hardwoods. i feel like it would be a good morning spot. just have to check it out...........tony


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

The key there is to get of the road.. There is gun hunts every other weekends so any other time its bow hunt only. There is around 50 foodplots on 16,000 acers There is several roads you can go on if you dont mind the walk, thats were you will see the least amount of people. Just watch out for the idots . An remember if you kill something deep in the woods ,you will need to figure out a way to get it out no 4 wheelers allowed.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

thanks for all the info so far.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fishsticker said:


> Based on google maps I guess thats "duck place rd"?? only spent a little over 2 hours so far and need about 2 days to cover the place.


It is Barrineau Park Road, Duck Place Road splits off to the right at the very beginning off of HWY 112.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

anyone know how to access the far north block? Is the only access off of holly grove road? I tried to make my way back in to some of that east of the power line but i can't find a way in. i think it's a bunch of crap that these clubs can gate off a road that is management area on one side of it, if they can drive down it so should we. if anyone knows a way in i would appreciate it, or even if the river is navigable up that far w/ a small jon boat, say from phillipsville rd. i wanted to ask the game warden but haven't been abel to catch him at the check station.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

I hunted that area for years when it was a club. there is one place that stands out. I could'nt tell you in words how to get there. If you stop by my shop I can show you on maps, and a couple of deer I killed there. I'm 6 miles north of 112 and hwy 29 off 95-A. Ron 850-587-3735


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

J rod said:


> anyone know how to access the far north block? Is the only access off of holly grove road? I tried to make my way back in to some of that east of the power line but i can't find a way in. i think it's a bunch of crap that these clubs can gate off a road that is management area on one side of it, if they can drive down it so should we. if anyone knows a way in i would appreciate it, or even if the river is navigable up that far w/ a small jon boat, say from phillipsville rd. i wanted to ask the game warden but haven't been abel to catch him at the check station.


You "can" get a small boat in there but it would take you half a day to do it. There are log jams everywhere that you would have to get out and pull the boat across.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

the only drive in way is at mile marker 10. its a couple of miles in till you get to management land and i still don't think that is as far as you want to go........tony


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

You can get there by small boat, you can make it up to the pipes with no problem..


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

chris592 said:


> You can get there by small boat, you can make it up to the pipes with no problem..


Launching from philipsville rd?? or some place else? I've got a 12' jon boat 
and a 9.9 OB. that area looks promising but can't tell till you get a look at it. i can port the boat a little ways too. i have in my younger years carried it a few hundred yards on my back, not so sure how much my back would like that these days but i'm sure i could manage 100 yrds or so. thanks for you reply


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

The pipes are significantly further South of where he is wanting to go I beleive. There are quite a few (BIG) log jams north of the bridge at Barrineau Park Road.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

10-4 not talkin about the pipes off of jacks branch road. talkin about two gas lines and a power line just west of walnut hill bout a mile south of phillipsville rd as the crow flys there is a creek that runs under phillipsville rd / co rd 61. that dumps into perdido just south of the road


----------

